# Only One Frostie



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi

We have just got a BFN from our 1st ICSI, AF arrived before test date!  We only have 1 frostie so don't know what to do next, either FET with the one frostie on another ICSI.  Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Sal


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Sal

This is only something you can decide.  

On my first or second ICSI cycle I had two frosties and always felt this wasn't enough really to warrant going for a FET as I felt there wasn't enough to trust them both thawing, so went on to do more full cycles.

I never did get any other frosties on other cycles.  My frosties were then used (where only one survived the thaw) on a full cycle I'd had, where none of my eggs fertilised.

Since then, I re-evaluated my decision and wished that I'd gone ahead and used my frostie/s immediately after my failed cycle.

Anyway, that was just my experience... just think you could go ahead have a FET with your one frostie and get pregnant and have loads more money to buy baby stuff!

All the best with what everyou decide.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Hi Sal

I have just had my first failed ICSI attempt in May and have only got 2 frosties. We have decided to use the frosties first as a) its not as costly b) the drugs arent so bad so I'm due to start treatment for FET on 18th July.

At the end of the day though, it is only something you can decide on, I know that 2 isnt a hugh amount and there's a chance that they wont survive the thaw but we are willins to give it a go

....good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

We had our first failed ICSI in March 05 and had three frosties.  We started treatement again in June and on the day I had to ring to see if two of my frosties had survived I got the bad news that neither had.... obviously we were devastated.  

I then started saying that I just wanted to forget the remaining frostie and start again... but my DH made me realise that it does only take one and this may be our "one".... you just never know.  Having thought a lot about it since I just could not cope with the never knowing, and also it gives us extra time to save up for either further treatment or, hopefully, baby things.....

But as you say it is only a choice that you can make, together, and this is just our experience.  

We are hopefully to start treatment for our last frostie in August 05.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Elenni


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Sal,
I agree with Elenni, it's still worth a go while there is a chance, no matter how slim-it does still work. And, as said previously, at least it's not as invasive as ICSI. We have four frosties and of course they could all perish when defrosted but at least it's cheaper than ICSI (don't know about you, but our clinics prices have just gone up and a fresh cycle is now a staggering £3,700-I'm not sure how a non-profit-making service can charge so much money but you can't help but feel that someone is fleecing us). I know how awful it is when faced with making such life-changing decisions as you never know if this 'is the one'. And these sorts of things, on top of everyting else, make me so angry that other couples get pregnant straight away when they start trying and have no concept whatsoever at the pain and heartbreak that this causes.
Anyway, sorry to moan on.Do let us know your decision-what does DH think of it all? Have you spoken to your clinic on their views as it may help to have their perspective and you might feel less pressure on you and DH to make this awful decision which often seems to have no right or wrong answer.
Love Sarah xxx


----------

